# 1961 Schwinn Collegiate



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 17, 2021)

Found another light weight, same year as the racer last week 1961


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 17, 2021)

I always thought Collegiates were all 5 speed.


----------



## rennfaron (Sep 17, 2021)

Not a 1961. It is a very uncommon 1954 collegiate and 1 year only in that decal package. The collegiate didn't pop up again until the 60s. Read up on it here. Looks in ok shape. Wrong saddle, pedals, bars, grips and head badge. They aren't worth much but hard to find. The fenders are unique and only came on the early varsity and these collegiates (white with red pins).


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 17, 2021)

Ok thanks for info


----------



## bthoff (Oct 6, 2021)

Just finished up this 1974 Collegiate.


----------



## bthoff (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Nov 12, 2021)

bthoff:
There is an original owner selling a BROWN 1972 model 771 COLLEGIATE  step-thru 5 speed as a local pick-up only on the bay in Birmingham Alabama.    The original sales receipt and near perfect paint, selling dealer decal & frame and chainguard decals.
Tires are ancient and tubes don't hold air and brake pads likely are rock hard ,  needing replacement.
It would be a near match for  bthoff's  greatly done 1974.   (#124922757962 on the bay)
1970 - 1977 SCHWINN COLLEGIATE  five speeds are FANTASTIC BICYCLES as they have the Japanese MODEL J freewheel with 32Teeth low gear(1st gear)  and a SHIMANO built for Schwinn rear derailleur!
The 1964 - 1969  Schwinn Collegiate five speed IS NOT NEARLY AS GOOD as the 1970 - 1977 Collegiate five speed!!!
The 1964 thru 1969 COLLEGIATE  does not Climb Hills nearly as well, as the 1970 thru 1977 Collegiate.
The 1964 - 1969  COLLEGIATE has the inferior Huret Allvit rear derailleur and  the 28Teeth low gear(1st gear) French made Model F freewheel.      The 1964-1969 COLLEGIATE is certainly a good bicycle, but it is significantly inferior to the 1970-1977 COLLEGIATE.     Sure,  if  you were to "UPGRADE" the 1964-1969  to the SAME EXACT specs as the 1970-1977, then they would be on par with the 1970-1977 models.    

https://www.ebay.com/itm/124922757962?campid=5335809022

I don't know the seller.   I am not the seller.   I am far away from Sweet Home Alabama's city where "they luv the gubbanor".
I'm  not endorsing the seller.    I'm just saying that this one looks like a matching bookend to bthoff's great '74,  although this '72 appears like it needs some work, but otherwise decently preserved and presentable once cleaned up and sorted out.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks for posting this, I just hit the buy-it-now button and will be picking it up soon. My Granddaughter is also a Schwinn collector with a 75 Lil Chik, 1957 Spitfire and now this super nice Collegiate. I'll be cleaning it up and putting new tires & tubes on it.


----------

